# Why nobody ever thought about that before???



## John Smith (Jun 1, 2016)

By dint of scrutinizing here and there by the FA community during many years, he often comes to mind : ' Is if someone actually who already asked the question to which what why does nobody among the gainers, foodees, whatever, ever thought or even have idea to make a day-by-day timelapse video about their weight gain, just for fun? ' &#128558; #ThoughtOfTheDay 

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 1, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRQtjVzj1bo[/ame]


----------



## John Smith (Jun 1, 2016)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

